# Budget Build



## ktr (Oct 17, 2007)

This is for a family friend. All he needs is a reliable, good quality, budget machine. He has no gaming, or overclock in mind. 

How is this selection. 

Case: COOLER MASTER Mystique - http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811119129

Mobo: ABIT IP35-E - http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813127031

CPU: e4500 - http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819115031

Video Card: MSI NX8500GT 256MB Fanless - http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16814127297

Memory: OCZ Platinum Revision2 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 - http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820227139

PSU:  Thermaltake TR2 430w - http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817153023

HDD:  Western Digital Caviar SE16 250gb SataII -  http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822144701

Optical:  LG 20X DVD±R Super Multi DVD Burner - http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16827136117

Budget needs to be at max around 500-600 bucks. If there is anything i should change that will cost less but improve, please do tell. Also if there is something I should change and will be some bucks more, also do tell. 

Thanks!


edit: OS is going to MCE, I already have some keys.


----------



## strick94u (Oct 17, 2007)

I would spend a few bucks more and get the e6300 and is it just me or does that video card smell like feet? but he dont game still.......................


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 17, 2007)

Save $40 on case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119115

Case isnt too important to the average user.
Though I understand if you dont like it, I cant find any high resolution photos of this case to check if it has a plasticky front panel.


----------



## ktr (Oct 17, 2007)

You think going to the 6300 is worth the extra 35 bucks. Plus dont i need to change the memory to more fit the fsb of the 6300? I am still in the DDR1 days 

Yea, i know that the gcard is not a speed demon, but better than integrated, or those dedicated cards that share memory. 

As for the case, it cost the same after mail in rebate, and he doesn't mind submitting it. Plus i would like one with one intake and outtake fan that is already equipped. And i have seen the Mystique at Frys, and its a beautiful case. I would have gone with a 20 buck case, but they have many down fall like they are not sturdy, you can short the board from usb headers, board some times does not get proper earth ground, etc...


----------



## ktr (Oct 17, 2007)

decided to make two changes:

first is to change the cpu from the e4500 to the e6550, and second is to add the AC freezer7.

so the total with shipping and tax (damn me living in CA), comes to $714 - $105MIR...


----------



## a111087 (Oct 17, 2007)

i have to say this:
i see no reason for spending this amount of money on system that isn't for gaming.
what is he going to do with that dual core and 2GB ram? MS Word doesn't require that much


----------



## ktr (Oct 17, 2007)

a111087 said:


> i have to say this:
> i see no reason for spending this amount of money on system that isn't for gaming.
> what is he going to do with that dual core and 2GB ram? MS Word doesn't require that much



Those were his two request , (1) to have a C2D, and (2) to have 2gb of memory. True its not a gamers rig, but he wants a quality, yet affordable workstation.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmm, that was 700-ish? Might start looking for a new desktop then....just bought a $1,600 laptop but my desktops' ancient (P4 @ 1.8 GHz 1 GB RAM)


----------



## Fizban (Oct 17, 2007)

Actually, I might go try overclocking it, if I can get it to at least 2 GHz and get some decent benchmark scores I'll wait till next year after I get money from Christmas and the new AMD/Intel products have launched.


----------



## keakar (Oct 17, 2007)

well why are you getting a P35 board?

true you wont see much savings in money going with a different northbridge but front what i've read here they run very hot and need active cooling which add heat and noise to a computer for no reason since it is not for gaming and your not running quad core.

a different board with an older version northbridge will not make a difference in the computers performance so i dont recommend getting a P35 board.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 18, 2007)

a111087 said:


> i have to say this:
> i see no reason for spending this amount of money on system that isn't for gaming.
> what is he going to do with that dual core and 2GB ram? MS Word doesn't require that much



Its still under retail prices I guess.
At least its future proof.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 18, 2007)

ktr said:


> decided to make two changes:
> 
> first is to change the cpu from the e4500 to the e6550, and second is to add the AC freezer7.
> 
> so the total with shipping and tax (damn me living in CA), comes to $714 - $105MIR...



Why not go back to the e4500 and grab like a 500 gb hdd.  To most people that don't game, hdd space is usually a biggy they end up upgrading if they don't have enough space.  I would say go to a e4500 or even 4400 and keep the cooler, then overclock the fsb up to 266 so that way you get some more performance out of it.  I know he doesn't need the performance, but even if you take a e4300 bump the fsb to 266 and you get a system that'll run at 2.3 ghz.


----------



## a111087 (Oct 18, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Why not go back to the e4500 and grab like a 500 gb hdd.  To most people that don't game, hdd space is usually a biggy they end up upgrading if they don't have enough space.  I would say go to a e4500 or even 4400 and keep the cooler, then overclock the fsb up to 266 so that way you get some more performance out of it.  I know he doesn't need the performance, but even if you take a e4300 bump the fsb to 266 and you get a system that'll run at 2.3 ghz.



agree


----------



## FatForester (Oct 18, 2007)

This just came back in stock: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=22-144-423
WD4000KD for 10 bucks more.. for 150 gigs of extra space, that seems worth it.


----------

